

Did Seth Godin help to save Google Maps? - visakanv
http://blog.referralcandy.com/2013/06/21/seth-godin-google-maps/

======
visakanv
I know the title's a little incendiary, but the interaction captured really
did feel rather prophetic.

That said, I do think it's important not to oversimply, and to avoid making a
narrative fallacy.

I'd like to hear your criticisms, as well as your thoughts on the evolution of
Google Maps, and about general ideas of building things that solve problems
vs. building things that are interesting.

Specifically- we know that what's interesting might not necessarily be useful.
But is it possible that something useful NOT be interesting, and die because
nobody chose to talk about it? Can anybody think of any examples?

